# Older stoves



## My Oslo heats my home (Aug 30, 2012)

This is the first time visiting the pre-EPA stove site on H.com. My question is about the older cast pot belly styled stoves. I'd say somewhere in the early 1900's time. The detail on these stoves are incredible and as far as I can tell in good working order. Sizes ranged from say 18" high to the largest being about 30" tall

My neighbor took me through a family home that was being prepared for an estate sale, approx. 5 stoves were in the basement among other things and I began to wonder if there is a market for them?

anyone?


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 31, 2012)

heck yeah, there is a market for them. I hope people aren't trying to heat their homes with them, though. A good cabin stove, hunting camp, etc. You can actually still buy a neat looking potbelly from US Stove Company:

http://www.amazon.com/US-Stove-Company-Caboose-Potbelly/dp/B001LPEEA0

I am STILL restoring a potbelly from a local company. Mine is probably dated late 20's to mid 30's. I plan on burning coal in mine, but we'll see if I ever get it done.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 31, 2012)

BTW, when I say there is a market for them, I don't think anybody is getting rich off of them, but that people do like them and would pay a few hundred bucks for the right one.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Sep 1, 2012)

There is a market, it depends on the kind.  I imagine you're speaking mostly of parlour style stoves, like the Round Oak.  I see them for sale, I imagine most people that are buying them are using them as decor vs actually burning them.  Don't look at restored stoves, those prices are WAY different than an original, unrestored one will get.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 1, 2012)

yeah, parlor stoves are wayyyy different and command much better prices. lemme get a link of this restorer's webpage (up in WI) he's amazing.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 1, 2012)

well, I can't seem to find him, but here is another similar company in the southeast.
http://www.gingercreekstoves.com/Antique_stoves.php


----------



## geoxman (Sep 1, 2012)

They are sought after for coal still to this day. Check out http://nepacrossroads.com/ love that site as well as this one, since I also but bit from time to time. good luck

edit..check out the secondary burn in this early model
http://gingercreekstoves.wordpress.com/

Some coal stoves have a down draft tube before exiting the chimney also making them burn better. Take some pics and post them here and we might be able to help. I love the style of older stoves. JMHO


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 1, 2012)

ahhh, here we go:
http://www.madisonstoveworks.com/


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses, some great info. The idea behind this is more of saving these stoves and finding a place for them vs having them scrapped or tossed. Since I spotted them I had an uneasy feeling they may not survive the estate sale, so im being a bit proactive before this whole process begins this month. Another thing is finding a place for them if it all works out. I'm sure my wife will want to know where we will put 5 or 6 older stoves.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 3, 2012)

If you want more stove, just do what i did and start building outbuildings. Now that I have two barns I have the room for two extra stoves!


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Sep 3, 2012)

nice thought, my only problem...I live on a 1/4 acre and the house and wood piles take up 2/3 of that. Maybe someday I will have some more room


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 3, 2012)

lol. i hear ya. I live on two city lots. since i can't take this house to the country, i'm bringing the country to this house. My neighbors think i'm nuts.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Sep 13, 2012)

Do you have pics or models?  I see parlour style/round oaks on CL for $100-$700 depending on condition and style (the more ornate the more $$).  I do think there is a market...if you were closer I'd be interested in one if it was the right kind...


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Sep 14, 2012)

I won't have any pics until the end of the month unless something happens and I just get them and bring them home. It all depends on the estate sale .


----------

